
Show HN: Every morning get an inspiring video to your mail to motivate you - akshaynathr
http://1ztl6ul0.launchrock.co
======
Isammoc
Not even an archive? Nor a sample? No confidentiality? In my mind, it is just
another mail stealing site.

